# Magic Lantern Questions



## blaydese (Apr 11, 2013)

Howdy folks, it's me again ;D

Searched Canon Rumors and the last 
thread about Magic Lantern was back 
sometime in October 2012. So not to 
necro an old thread, I started a new.
Please excuse me if this question is
already answered, but searching CR 
for Canon 60D + Magic Lantern + 
SDHC UHS-I, was fruitless.



According to a web quote:



> "The Canon 60D accepts SD/SDHC/SDXC
> memory cards, and does not ship with a card.
> Canon recommends a Class 6 card or faster for
> recording HD movies. UHS-I compliant cards are
> ...





> "Note that the Canon 60D manual says
> "SDHC and SDXC cards featuring UHS (Ultra High
> Speed) enable a maximum writing speed of SD
> Speed Class 10". We asked Canon for clarification
> ...




Would installing _*Magic Lantern *_on the 60D 
allow the camera to take advantage of the 
UHS-I (Ultra High Speed-1) write capability 
of the SD UHS-I card?

Thanks in advance for any advice, tips, or tricks.

Lastly, how hard is it really to install ML and is it really worth it?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Leejo (Apr 11, 2013)

No to the point UHS-I, as this is most likely to be limited by the hardware.

Installing ML is very easy - for fully released versions - once the card is prepared as a bootable card, and the contents of the zip copied to the card (ML software and directories) then the software will install automatically every time the camera is turned on (can be overriden)
For development versions (I have a 7D so I fall into this category) - you need to go into the options and load as if it were a firmware update - simply klick yes...

Worth trying out regardless!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

blaydese said:


> Howdy folks, it's me again ;D
> 
> Searched Canon Rumors and the last
> thread about Magic Lantern was back
> ...


 
The information you posted is correct. UHS-1 is basically a doubling of the camera data bus speed, and requires new hardware. The cards still work at the slower speed of SDHC or SDXC Class 10, so thats the speed you get.


----------

